# From Tang to SA



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

*Which one do you like better?*​
Tang Setup947.37%Discus Setup1052.63%


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Just converted my 265G tank from Tang community to Discus community. I have sold a lot of fish in the 265G and the rest went to the 90G. I know this forum is African biased, but I am going to ask. Which one do you prefer? 

Before: Tang setup










After: Discus setup


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

i like the disucs and what did oyu have for the tang :fish:


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Difficult to decide, I'm a big fan of Africans, but I really like your Discus setup. Looks better with more plants and the wood gives a nice contrast. However both are good setups. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Not many has voted, but so far it's 50:50. I guess my Tang setup wasn't too shabby after all. Thanks for the vote.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Ha, I bumped it over to the discus side! :thumb: The tank looked nice when you had tangs but it looks awesome with the discus!!!


----------



## aroussel (Mar 5, 2003)

The discus are very pretty fish. But I just voted for the tang setup. Either way...they both look awsome!


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Both are very nice, but I have to give the slight edge to the discus :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

herny said:


> i like the disucs and what did oyu have for the tang :fish:


I had whole bunch of fish. You can check out in my tank profile. I still have the old Tang setup there. The Africans in the 265G went to the 90G and the new occupants of the 265G were in the 90G. I will update with the 90G as soon as I get the 90G setup the way I want. Had to get rid of whole bunch of fish. It was hard to part with my F1 group of Tropheus Red Lupotas, but had to do it. Now the 90G is no longer a Tang setup, but mostly peacocks and haps with a few Tangs.


----------

